# Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Jan 14, 2011 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB the stack.

Compared to last week alfalfa and grass steady. Alfalfa Pellets and
grinding hay for pellets steady. Lower quality hay remains abundant.
Winter weather continues to hamper movement of hay products in the general
area. Some county roads are not conducive to truck traffic. Reported
sales are few this week.

Alfalfa: Supreme: Small Squares 160.00; Good: Large Squares 100.00-
120.00; Large Rounds 80.00-95.00. Fair: Large Squares and Rounds 75.00-80.00.
Utility Large Squares and Rounds 70.00-75.00; for pellet grinding 60.00-65.00;
out of field 50.00. Sun-cured Alfalfa pellets: 17 percent 162.00, 15 percent
142.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Premium: Large Rounds 100.00.

Grass: Premium: Large Rounds 95.00. Fair: Large Rounds 75.00-85.00. Utility: Large Rounds 50.00-70.00.

Straw: Large Rounds 75.00.
Large Rounds 60.00 weedy.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds 45.00 per ton, some at 27.00 per bale.


----------

